

The IT business rebounds: Betting on bytes - yan
http://www.economist.com/businessfinance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=14688776

======
keefe
"Yet more to the point, encouraging numbers or not, the technology sector is
unlikely to lead the economy out of the recession. More likely, it is the
economy, supported by cheap money and stimulus programmes, that is pushing
IT."

This is not supported at all in the article, imho. Isn't growing technology
always driving economic growth from agriculture to plastics to computers?

